# material search



## win1 (May 18, 2002)

Does anyone know what the round material that is used for making nerf bars,bumpers ETC by some of the rc manufactures is.About .250 dia.round flexiable.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

win1 said:


> Does anyone know what the round material that is used for making nerf bars,bumpers ETC by some of the rc manufactures is.About .250 dia.round flexiable.


Typically that stuff is made of some form of nylon which has the advantage of being dyeable.


----------



## gregw (Apr 2, 2006)

Typically 1/4" Delrin Rod. Made my upper crossbraces out of it. Usually can pick it up by the foot on ebay.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

McMaster-Carr - Delrin Rods

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-acetal-homopolymer-rods/=xvnxi6


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

Im looking for foam battery cushion used to be put on the chassis under the battery.


----------

